# Making Aged Walls with sheets & Aging Curtains



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

I love the idea of using the sheets as wallpaper...the options are endless! thanks for a great tut


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

ditto on sheets for wall paper, thanks


----------

